# Deus Ex: Human Revolution



## OmahaRenegade (Aug 30, 2011)

This game is amazing!

To start, the graphics are incredible. In-game graphics are very smooth and detailed. You can see reflections as you walk past, clothing has wrinkles and moves a bit naturally as you move. Mouth movements are still a little off, but nothing too noticeable.
Then there are the cinema graphics. At first I thought I was watching filmed footage, and then realized its all 3D animation. It's incredible what they can do these days.

The controls are smooth and I haven't found any glitches yet. I love how you can sneak up behind people and either knock them out or kill them.

And the game is a true challenge. Whether you're the sneaky-ninja type or the up-front-killer type this game will keep you constantly engaged in trying to get to the next area. Enemies are both intelligent and good shots. Stay out in the open too long and you will die very very quickly.

Interesting note: if you knock out an enemy, and another enemy finds him, they can be woken up and you'll have to knock them out again, or kill them.

Still playing through so I'll update as I go. But this is an amazing game and I recommend it for everyone


----------



## No One (Oct 22, 2011)

Agreed. I'm also only a little way through, but I'm loving the cyberpunk atmosphere.

Also, as with the previous games, it seems to be continuing what is a really in-depth look at the ethical and sociological questions that are almost certainly waiting for mankind somewhere down the line. It's all very Ghost in the Shell, so I love it  Of course, this being a prequel, I doubt it will approach the 'singularity' event of Invisible War, and may just be focused more on the philosophical implications of human augmentation, but it's still good stuff.

Plus, I knocked out one fella with a tranquilizer gun, then had second thoughts about leaving him lying around to be discovered. So I threw him into some electrified water. Sorted


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Dec 27, 2011)

The thing that kind of did it in for me was when I tried to shoot from cover I would not lean out, instead I would stick the gun out making it nearly impossible to aim and I basically quit  because I thought cover was so lame....


----------



## Reivax26 (Dec 9, 2012)

I tried to get into this game and I just couldn't.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 26, 2013)

Bought this cheap not long after it was released, played it for a few hours... and then picked it up again five days ago.

Loved it. The story was incredibly good - I'm a sucker for cyberpunk, and for human augmentation (big fan of *Ghost in the Shell*), and I can't get enough of the discussion around the topic - and the choice at the very end had me considering options for about fifteen minutes. Whilst most of the characters didn't make an impression, I was surprised to find that I cared what happened to Faridah Malik, to the point where I didn't break into her office in the Sarif building, and spent over an hour replaying the opening section of the second Hengsha visit until I got the desired outcome.

On top of a wonderful story, I very much enjoyed the gameplay, particularly being able to stealth my way around and pick people off silently.

The only thing that I didn't like was the Illuminati aspect. I understand that it's necessary for *Human Revolution* to function as a sequel to the original game, but the story would have been just as strong without them.


----------



## ed9428 (Aug 18, 2013)

Rahl Windsong said:


> The thing that kind of did it in for me was when I tried to shoot from cover I would not lean out, instead I would stick the gun out making it nearly impossible to aim and I basically quit  because I thought cover was so lame....


 
You can peak out of cover to aim a shot. I think you use the left control stick. 
Its great because you can aim while still behind cover, then quicly pop out, shoot, duck back.


----------



## Darkchild130 (Aug 18, 2013)

If anyone has read the tie in novel by James Swallow I recommend Deus Ex the all on ios and android systems.  Once you get your head around touch screen controls it actually plays almost exactly like human revolution.


----------

